# Introducing Bella Rose Thornburn! At last! :-)



## natasja32

My little princess is here!:happydance: Bella Rose was born yesterday at 18:00 after a 9 hour labour. Weighing in at 6 pounds 12 she is just perfect. Im so in love with her.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1183.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 210


----------



## charlie1510

Congratulations, she's beautiful! xx


----------



## Cocoa

Congratulations - What a cute baby!! :D


----------



## jojo1972

Congrats she is a cutie pie xxx


----------



## doddy0402

Aw well done she is beautiful!!x


----------



## sun

She's gorgeous! Congrats :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

OMG Congrats! She is utterly beautiful :cloud9: Well done hun, and welcome to the world Bella Rose xxx


----------



## hayley x

Aww shes so beautiful, congratulations :) so worth the wait :cloud9: xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

She's so gorgeous! Congratulations :)


----------



## jacks mummy

I no I've said it on fb but she is beautiful! Well done hope ur feeling well! How have ur boys taken to there lil sister? Bella is stunning :) xx


----------



## princesskiki

I was only asking after you before :D congrats she is beautiful an such a pretty name x


----------



## hope4bump

she is so beautiful  congratulations :flower:


----------



## takingforever

She is bloody georgeous! Hope everything went ok x But do you mind if i ask a quick couple of Q's ?


----------



## natasja32

takingforever said:


> She is bloody georgeous! Hope everything went ok x But do you mind if i ask a quick couple of Q's ?

Thank you sweetie. Ofcourse I dont mind. Ask away.:flower:


----------



## takingforever

Thank you!!! :hugs:

I was just wondering with Bella being early did everything still go the same (induction wise) ? And were you allowed home straight away (no complications with delivering early) ? Im being induced on Thurs and absoultly crapping it xx


----------



## Sam3starX

congratulations, shes adorable xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!!


----------



## SparkleBug

Congrats, she is beautiful! Xx


----------



## natasja32

takingforever said:


> Thank you!!! :hugs:
> 
> I was just wondering with Bella being early did everything still go the same (induction wise) ? And were you allowed home straight away (no complications with delivering early) ? Im being induced on Thurs and absoultly crapping it xx

My induction was the same as with Eli. I was put on the monitor to check baby. Then examined to see if I had dilated at all,given a sweep and some gel....the only thing different this time was than when the mw gave me a sweep my waters broke. :haha: but all in all it was the same procedure and it all went well. No complications ect...If I had delivered her a little earlier before the peads went home I would have been able to leave 6 hours after her birth,but because I delivered late and they had already gone home I had to wait until today. Not long for you now,you will be fine and so will bump. How exciting!:hugs:


----------



## MrsH86

Congratulations! She is beautiful xxx


----------



## takingforever

Thank you for that makes me feel so much more at ease so now i know i need to be prepared for a long day i just assumed they would put me on the drip and break my waters :haha: 
So glad everything went ok for you! :flower: xx


----------



## leelee

Congrats. She is beautiful!


----------



## Whatme

Awww, she is absolutely perfect, well done!


----------



## Dizzy321

Gorgeous!! :cloud9: congratulations xx


----------



## Su11

Yay big congrats she is beautiful 

Very jel that I'm still waiting lol

Hope your ok:)
:hugs:


----------



## serenas_song

congrats! such a cutie and i love her name!


----------



## new_mum

Congratulations, shes adorable x


----------



## kitty27

Ah, congratulations! she is absolutely beautiful! 
Well done! Xx


----------



## AROluvsJMP

She is just so gorgeous congrats!


----------



## tummymummy

She is absolutely gorgeous congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise-B

Aww, so beautiful, and I love the name too.... Congratulations xxx


----------



## Nyn

Congratulations!! she's gorgeous :)


----------



## kelzyboo

Huge congratulations Natasja, i'm so glad everything went well!

Bella Rose is absolutely gorgeous, well done, hope the boys are enjoying cuddles with their new baby sister! xxx


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun. Bella is beautiful xx


----------



## babyhopesxx

She's adorable :) congratulations xx


----------



## pimplebum

congrats :flower:


----------



## fifideluxe

She is lovely and the name bella rose is so pretty


----------



## Lizzy78

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## rwhite

She is so gorgeous, congratulations! I bet her brothers are smitten with her :cloud9:


----------



## Cloe

Yaaay! Congratulations!!! Sooo happy for you! :happydance::flower::happydance:


----------



## catfromaus

Congratulations! So happy to see your news!


----------



## Frecks

Congratulations, very pleased for you xxx


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations! She is so cute.


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww congrats x


----------



## 3 girlies

Omg she's beautiful, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Odd Socks

congratulations! :)
xx


----------



## mrs_lukey

Absolutely gorgeous!!!x


----------



## bananabump

Aww congratulations hun, she's such a beautiful baby! And Bella is a gorge name x x x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations!


----------



## gingerclaire

congratulations hun, Bella is beautiful xxx


----------



## Kasia

Congrats!!!


----------



## OULINA

I couldnt get in all these days .....1st thing i did once i got my pc back was to go to bnb and im so glad i did !!! Omg!! She's gorgeous!! congratulations !! im so so soooo happy for you !! i hope you will be posting more pics soon ....its too soon to tell i know but im still saying she looks just like you !!! :hugs:

ps. i looooooooooooooove her name !!!


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations :hugs: she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Sweedot

congratulations, so happy for you and bella is gorgeous! I cant wait to meet Ezzy (Esme)


----------



## prettykitty

Shes gorgeous! Congrats x


----------



## Lashes85

OMG, shes gorgeous!! A huge congrats. Im so glad she's finally arrived, and what a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl!!! :) xxxx


----------



## Bella'smummy

Congratulations Hun, she is beautiful, hope the breast feeding is getting easier xxxx


----------



## natasja32

Thanks for all the lovely replies girls. I keep saying "he" instead of "she" . Its so strange but so wonderful too. I love her so much. She already has daddy wrapped around her little finger.:haha: Im breastfeeding wich is lovely,but its painfull. Have gotten some nipple cream and some nipple shields today and they seem to be helping. Here is a little pic of our boobie monster.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2 day old boobie monster. xx.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lillismommy

She IS perfect. Congrats momma!


----------



## jacks mummy

She is soooooooooooo bloody adorable!!!! I so want my princess now! Glad all is well xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Nat shes stunning well done for bf did u breastfeed the boys?xx


----------



## KiwiBubba

congratulations!! she's beautiful, well done mummy xxx


----------



## Meldy84

Awww congratulations hun xx


----------



## Sherileigh

She's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Ali90

As so many other have said she is beautiful and has a beautiful name too. Well done!


----------



## mummylove

natasja32 said:


> My little princess is here!:happydance: Bella Rose was born yesterday at 18:00 after a 9 hour labour. Weighing in at 6 pounds 12 she is just perfect. Im so in love with her.:cloud9:

Hunny I am so happy for congrats


----------



## highhopes19

congratulations hun what a little stunner she is :cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## AngelBunny

she is absolutely beautiful hun! congratulations! xx


----------



## Braven05

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## AP

Congratulations sweetheart!


----------



## seoj

What a doll!!! Congrats to you all :)


----------



## honeybee2

at last! welcome to the world little poppet. xx


----------



## KitKat

congrats hun she is adorable. :flower:


----------



## Creep

She's so lovely! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Lucluc

Congrats hun, beautiful princess :)


----------



## heather91

Shes lovely, congrats hun xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Congrats. Shes beautiful. Love her name.


----------



## isil

beautiful name - congratulations x


----------



## sar35

so pretty in pink, congrats xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

i didnt even know you were pregnant again hun!

MASSIVE congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Congraulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## quail

congrats,hunni.xxxxxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats x


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, Bella is utterly gorgeous! x


----------



## natasja32

Thanks so much girls. I love her so much!:cloud9: Its really strange having a girl after 4 boys.:haha: She is such a good little soul and has taken to bf really well. She is our last so even more special. Thanks for all the lovely replies.:flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congratulations :flower: she's perfect!


----------



## Ginaerhol

congrats x


----------

